# Weaning the kittens!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

As some of you will know, Millie's kittens will be 6 weeks old tomorrow  

I'm trying to wean them on to kitten food at the moment, but I don't think I'm having much success, as I'm sure Millie is eating the kitten food aswell as her own, and the kittens are still feeding off Millie!

It's not that there's no food available for the kittens, there is, as Millie doesn't eat it straight away, the kittens just don't seem interested in it.

They are using the litter tray (which I've seen for myself), but I've never seen them eating anything.

Do I have to separate Millie from the kittens, which will force them to eat the kitten food, or will they eat the kitten food in their own good time :? 

It's all new to me, so would welcome any advise please.

Carol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

No, you don't have to separate the mother from the kittens. Have you tried putting some food in the mouths of the kittens? Often, that's all it takes to get them to start eating. Canned food blenden with some kitten formula is usually a good start. Just put a small "dot" of food in the mouth and see what happens.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi there, thanks every so much for your response.

I've mixed cat milk with some wet kitten food, to make it mushy, and warmed it up a bit, as I've heard this helps. I've even syringed a bit through to them, which they enjoy, but they don't seem to want to eat it by themselves!

One of the kittens is now eating neat wet kitten food on it's own, but the other 2 don't seem to be. All 3 are using the litter tray, so I guess they must be :? 

I'll keep trying, until I see for definite that the other 2 are eating solids by themselves.

Carol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Some kittens just take time. As long as they're healthy and gaining weight there's no need to worry.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

NO PICTURES!??


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Sol said:


> Some kittens just take time. As long as they're healthy and gaining weight there's no need to worry.


Aww, thank you  

They seem to be doing fine, maybe it's just me being over anxious! :?  

Carol xx


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

marie73 said:


> NO PICTURES!??


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I've posted some Marie! :lol: 

It's was a hectic weekend! 8O 

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwww, I just saw!  

:heart


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I now know for definite, that the 2 fluffy kittens (Ellie & Bertie) are eating solid food  , but Teddy still won't eat solid food! 8O They're 8 weeks old now, and Teddy still prefers kitten milk (the bought kind). I've tried absolutely everything! He's not as big as the other two, but is still a healthy weight and enjoys playing around as much as his siblings. I suppose he's just going to take longer :? he's still very much the baby of the litter, so maybe he's a late developer? :? 

Carol xx


----------

